# 3D Printer Internal-Air Circulation System



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

I've been getting a bit frustrated with big prints on my 3D printer. So this week I took some time out to work on smaller issues. 3D printers make it so there is no need to be like MacGyver with parts from Home Depot. This design turned pretty good!


----------



## gdebell (Oct 1, 2014)

You sir are a genius.


----------



## Mirya (Jan 23, 2015)

Neat design! Will you be selling these?


----------



## Mistademas (Aug 7, 2012)

Love it!! Full steam ahead!!


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

That looks awesome, Jae! I might need to buy one of those for my FrogFace! I've been meaning to start a build thread for that project actually. Hopefully I'll post some pics of the initial planting soon. 

John


----------



## gdebell (Oct 1, 2014)

I may just want to buy one of those for my regular aquarium. It looks nice and the directional airflow while being low profile is awesome. I've been holding back on doing a fan because i didn't like how they "stood up" if you know what I mean.


----------



## amit (Sep 22, 2014)

3D printing is an amazing technology, and your design looks great.

However, I have a question about the magnets:

Does the magnetic field of the magnets affect the engine?
I'm asking because electric motors produce their own magnetic field, and it is essential for their operation.
If you operate the same motor with/without the magnets, do you notice any difference?


----------



## CrucialCrew_Justin (Jun 17, 2013)

Looks awesome Jae... I'm going to need you to go ahead and send me one of those ASAP.


----------



## planted-tnk-guy (Mar 9, 2014)

When you sell those tops and bottoms for the fans I'm in as well. I want 4 please. =)


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks guys. I'm surprised by the response. This sucker will hold through 1/4" inch glass so it should be good with any tank. And no, the magnetics don't effects the fan itself. But it should be tested more. I was planning to make 10 for beta testing. I take it I should make more?

See, the fan spins!


----------



## gdebell (Oct 1, 2014)

I would definitely want to get one. Right now I have no airflow in my tank except for my vent. With this I could cover more of the vent and keep my humidity up. How much are you looking for these for the beta test? Also if you do this will you be including fans? or Is that something we need to get. Anyway this is a great idea, keep up the great work Jae Le.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

konton said:


> Thanks guys. I'm surprised by the response. This sucker will hold through 1/4" inch glass so it should be good with any tank. And no, the magnetics don't effects the fan itself. But it should be tested more. I was planning to make 10 for beta testing. I take it I should make more?
> 
> See, the fan spins!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZXIDpPyUIQ


Yes make more.....that is the best solution I have seen for internal fans yet


----------



## Celtic Aaron (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm in if you make them.


----------



## npaull (May 8, 2005)

I'd also buy them... let me know when they're available!


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

Okay. I finally figured out my 3D printer issues. Damn cogs! Tested the fix by making these 60mm spherical bad boys for my 72-gallon trifecta. 






I would have done 50mm fans, but I don't have any and with the Chinese New Year here I won't be doing a big order for a few weeks. As you can see, these are omnidirectional and work better for large tanks. However, my focus is fans for 10-20 gallon tanks.

Design suggestions always appreciated. I'll see about getting a beta testing page up and running. Thanks everyone.


----------



## CrucialCrew_Justin (Jun 17, 2013)

Those look awesome Jae. I would be interested in both the directional and omnidirectional fan assemblies. The directional for condensation on the front glass and the omnidirectional for plant health. Keep up the great work. 

-Justin


----------



## planted-tnk-guy (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm still waiting 😆😉


----------



## Scootin Newton (May 15, 2014)

I'm interested in one for my Exo Terra 18x18x24 Tall I have to constantly wipe the condensation off the glass doors throughout the day
Maybe that's why my frogs stay hidden most of the time cuz I'm fiddling with a paper towel all the time
Looking forward to hearing from you
Thanks
Scootin-Newton


----------



## MasterOogway (Mar 22, 2011)

Take my money! I'm interested in seeing how these pan out, (fan out?) would be so nice to have a single unit, essentially a plug and play module that you can fit in a tank with ease.


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

I would be interested in Several also...
Not Kits..I suck at Building Stuff...As someone else stated..already to go


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

*Just sitting here wondering when I can buy,buy,buy!!!!!*


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

Sorry. Was in Las Vegas for a while there working a convention.

Well my fans have been in the tanks for a while now, and it looks like it's helping since I'm not getting the same rot issues I had in the past. However I'm still trying to maximize fan output while lowering fan hum. I guess I need beta testers. 

If anyone wants buy the printed parts for testing on a 50mm fan I can print them out and ship them easy enough. Getting full systems up and running may take a while longer.

How do any of you interested plan on getting power into the tank? Will you be drilling holes? If so how large? Please let me know as I'm working to resolve these kinds of issues.


----------



## gdebell (Oct 1, 2014)

As I have a glass top on my 29g I was just going to cut a little slip into the molding around the top. Just large enough for the power cord of the fan to get through. At least that's the idea. On another note if we do the beta testing what type of fan should we use? Or do you want us to just use whatever is available and report the results? Really looking forward to being able to see my frogs.


----------



## Celtic Aaron (Jun 12, 2013)

konton said:


> Sorry. Was in Las Vegas for a while there working a convention.
> 
> Well my fans have been in the tanks for a while now, and it looks like it's helping since I'm not getting the same rot issues I had in the past. However I'm still trying to maximize fan output while lowering fan hum. I guess I need beta testers.
> 
> ...


This is a great question. I have yet to drill holes in the top of the viv for anything other than misting heads; however, I could see drilling a very small hole for this if you find the right location. The more likely option for me would be to put this towards the rear of the tank and run the wiring out of the rear, either through screen or a small notch.

Here is a thought for you. What if you made an attachment option like a Mistking nozzle. With this type of attachment you would drill the hole to attach the fan; however, the wiring for the fan could run through the center of the bolt and out of the top. Just an idea.


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Celtic Aaron said:


> konton said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry. Was in Las Vegas for a while there working a convention.
> ...


Awesome idea. Especially for folks that already have the holes drilled and didn't end up using all of them (<---- this guy)


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

konton said:


> How do any of you interested plan on getting power into the tank? Will you be drilling holes? If so how large? Please let me know as I'm working to resolve these kinds of issues.


I have a screen top on the beast and the only parts in the actual enclosure would be the 3d printed part you make.. If you were to choose me to beta test of course.. Here are some pics of where the mounting would be and why.. I only get condensation in one part of this enclosure..


----------



## kblack3 (Mar 9, 2015)

Looks great and would add functionality and class. Kind of like the vortech mp10es for reef tanks. I would definitely purchase for my build


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amgini (Jun 10, 2011)

Looks good! I would be interested in getting some of these as well.


----------



## MasterOogway (Mar 22, 2011)

What's the estimated cost of parts here? Definitely interested in beta testing these. And yeah, I'd probably just drill a hole in the top like I do for my mistking nozzles. Altho trying to fit it out a slot in the back would be an option too, since it'd probably be mounted close to the back of the tank anyways.


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

I'd say for the 3 parts and magnets, about $12 plus $6 shipping. I can probably get at least 4 sets in a box or padded bag priority mail. 

That's beta testing prices since I'd like to hear what works best for you. Based on need size of the tank.

Jae Le 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brien (Aug 27, 2009)

konton said:


> i'd say for the 3 parts and magnets, about $12 plus $6 shipping. I can probably get at least 4 sets in a box or padded bag priority mail.
> 
> That's beta testing prices since i'd like to hear what works best for you. Based on need size of the tank.
> 
> ...



where do we sign up?


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

Bob1000 said:


> I have a screen top on the beast and the only parts in the actual enclosure would be the 3d printed part you make.. If you were to choose me to beta test of course.. Here are some pics of where the mounting would be and why.. I only get condensation in one part of this enclosure..


How big is that enclosure? How big of a fan do you think you need? I use a 60mm fan in a 72 gallon tank. 

I'm getting PMs from people. I'll try to respond when I'm able. I have a full time day job and am on the road a bit. So I it may be some time before I have anything. Plus there are a bunch of people waiting for FrogFaces! A much harder product to produce.

Besides, I've spend the last couple days coming up with planters for vertical tanks. It only occurred to be after these might also make good places for egg deposit and tadpole raising.






I just found a local place to get eggcrate in black!


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

konton said:


> How big is that enclosure? How big of a fan do you think you need? I use a 60mm fan in a 72 gallon tank.


actual enclosure 8ft wide, 4ft deep, 5.2ft tall. The canopy area adds 2.5ft to the height 2x60mm fans would be fine..


----------



## rpj211 (May 19, 2009)

When you are ready out me down for four please.

Rich


----------



## rcmike (Dec 24, 2010)

Those are cool! I'd love to have a couple. Actually I'd love to have a 3D printer. Been wanting one for a while now.


----------



## inka4040 (Oct 14, 2010)

would love to have just the mount portion of one of these for my orch tank. Been thinking of a million diff ways to accomplish this exact thing, mostly involving screws and silicone. Put me on the list if you're making some for beta testing.


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

looking Fantastic..love the Planter Ideas


----------



## TimDaToolMan (Mar 17, 2015)

Nice! I like how clean those look. I'm in the process of building my first viv its 24x24x24 and I would definitely be interested in one of these systems if you make them available


----------



## ukewarrior (Aug 29, 2015)

Please add me to the beta list.
Also, if you don't have time to produce, PM me for other options.


konton said:


> I'd say for the 3 parts and magnets, about $12 plus $6 shipping. I can probably get at least 4 sets in a box or padded bag priority mail.
> 
> That's beta testing prices since I'd like to hear what works best for you. Based on need size of the tank.
> 
> ...


----------



## HistoCrazy (Jul 14, 2015)

are these available? could definitely use 2x of them , thanks. also what 3d printer are you currently using? was actual in the market for one.


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

These are really quite clever, kudos. I'd also be interested in some...


----------



## skijumpersc (Mar 3, 2016)

Konton did you end up making and selling these? I'd love to get one for my viv


----------

